

Meebo Turns Into One Big Ad, But Users Seem To Like It - zhyder
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/25/meebo-turns-into-one-big-ad-but-users-seem-to-like-it/

======
zhyder
This could really change how we design webpages. Shorter to-the-point content
would be better. (Ideally that should always be true, but too much whitespace
looks ugly too.)

------
ErrantX
That's actually pretty impressive - not so much the idea but getting the users
to accept it (even _like_ it). Unusual :D

